# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Τι Ρατσα ειναι αυτος ο Παπαγαλος

## diolkos

ευχαριστω

----------


## giorgos@

νομιζω, εαν δεν κανω λαθος ροζελα

----------


## giorgos@

εαν ειναι δικο σου ,και το κλουβι ειναι στραγγυλο πρεπει να το αλλαξεις 
γιατι προκαλει στρες.Ακομα καλο θα ηταν οι πατηθρες να αντικατασταθουν απο ξυλινες φτιαγμενες απο εσενα .βλε μια φωτο απο ολο το κλουβι

----------


## diolkos

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση,το κλουβι ειναι στρογγυλο,και τον παπαγαλο μου τον εκαναν δωρο και δεν μπορω να βρω στο internet τι ρατσα ειναι και μπορεις να καταλαβεις την ηλικια του μου ειπανε οτι ειναι μικρος

----------


## sarpijk

Regent parakeet.

----------


## Zero

Σαν το Dan μου !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

είναι υπέροχος και όντως είναι Regent parakeet. Πόσο τον αγόρασες θα μας πείς?? είχα ψάξει παλιότερα αλλά δεν είχαν βρεί καν εντός Ελλάδος να αγοράσω, πόσο μάλλον να ακούσω κάποια τιμή!!

----------

